

20k+ lines of wave protocol code released today (wave federation day) - enki
http://code.google.com/p/wave-protocol/source/browse/#hg/src/org/waveprotocol/wave/model

======
Oompa
Awesome. Maybe someone will make a good desktop client for Wave, which if you
ask me, is needed for it to replace email.

~~~
stevejohnson
I agree. Wave is complex enough that people are going to want to use their
OS's native interface with it, for both usability and speed reasons.

~~~
Oompa
Email isn't that complex, and I still prefer using Mail.app to Gmail's web
interface.

~~~
sfphotoarts
I think you mean complicated not complex, but either way gmail's advantage
isn't only the UX, there are many other advantages of the mail being hosted on
the web. I think for most these other advantages far outweigh any UI/UX
considerations.

------
myared
Interesting. Is this at the point where one could just buy a slice, run a
server, and play around with the client or is Google holding some piece back
until they open up their implementation to the public?

~~~
oomkiller
The most I've been able to achieve is to get the server running with Openfire
(but it would probably work with ejabberd too). I can verify that it is
connected to the external components part of Openfire, so I believe the server
is setup correctly. I have also been able to get the basic example client they
include running, but it did take some hacking, and I have not been able to
successfully connect to my server yet, much less work with waves. I don't see
ANY web-gui code in any of this, so I seriously doubt it's what you're looking
for. If you want to setup the reference server and play around with it, you
can now do that, anything else is iffy at best.

------
enki
<http://code.google.com/p/wave-protocol/wiki/Installation> instructions just
went online

------
Loic
Is it me or 20k+ lines for a protocol implementation sounds like an over
engineered system which is bound to fail?

------
Bjoern
I hear people saying oh great that will replace eMail.. don't think so. M$ and
others tried that and failed, why should it be different now? Google will try
to keep a crucial piece of the pie like M$ does with the .NET platform.

~~~
Bjoern
You can downvote me to infinity. Google is a company and as such it is only
interested in earning money, everything else is second.

~~~
schwanksta
Pretty sure it's because you wrote "M$", not what you said about G¢¢gle.

